# Trailering 101 with Cobalt *funny*



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

What an angel! He has the cutest expression on his face. "Why would you make me get in there?"

What a cutie! Quite a looker you have there!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

.A.j. said:


> What an angel! He has the cutest expression on his face. "Why would you make me get in there?"
> 
> What a cutie! Quite a looker you have there!


:lol: that's exactly it. He always has the "why??" look on his face. He's such a willing little guy


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha how cute! Nice video. He's such a sweetie! I want one now. I think you've recruited several fans for this breed.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

He's absolutely ADORABLE!  What a good boy!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That was cute! He's such a good boy. I can't believe how huge he is now! Like just the other day he was a tiny adorable foal


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is quite big for his age already. He's going to be a little tank to ride in a year and a half from now no doubt!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great horse!! I notice you have 2 slots... heheheh....


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my gosh what a cutie!! i was cracking up listening to him eat his grain lol it just sounds so cute. can't believe he went im no problem! great job you've done with him. i swear this boy doesn't have any flaws


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you he does make me smile and yes I have spots, two BIG spots :wink:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

He's a looker alright. Was that trailer hooked to a truck? Also, it's never a good idea to be in front of the horse when loading you do it from the side, for the obvious safety reasons. I'm not trying to be picky, but Hubby and I own a hauling service and have seen what can happen to people.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I could make a list of bad things I'm doing. Good heavens hope no one follows this video. The dutch doors weren't allyhe open, the divider wasn't secure, the escape door was closed, I didn't remove the chest bar. 

That's besides the point.

The video was merly to shoe his temper, nothing else


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tsk-tsk! You ought to be ashamed of yourself! I officially site you with "owner stupidisity" and I (shoves crumpled paper so close to your nose that you cross your eyes to attempt to see it)... I will be coming to remove the horse from your possession.... (quickly hides crumpled paper so that you cannot see that it is really just an old mcdonalds receipt). Now I must get Mike to change my user name... I have a new horse now... a CANADIAN draft.... black one... pretty one... all mine....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha thank you very much


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> *Good heavens hope no one follows this video.*


 
Me too...... LOL

I'm sorry if my comments made you bristle. You said this was all new to him, so that made me wonder why you'd take chances. 

I understand you were trying to show what a good boy he is, but safety is never "besides the point". 

( Read: lots of young ones on here.......LOL)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I appreciate the concern, to each our own.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think knowing you horse as you do helps tons. I loaded my babies the same way the first time. Funny Shiloh did the same thing, on the second loading she wanted to go under the bar on the opposite side, goof ball :lol:
If your like me you had no idea they would just walk in. I think my girls have seen their moms load so many times it was more curiosity wondering what was in that cave :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I think knowing you horse as you do helps tons. I loaded my babies the same way the first time. Funny Shiloh did the same thing, on the second loading she wanted to go under the bar on the opposite side, goof ball :lol:
> If your like me you had no idea they would just walk in. I think my girls have seen their moms load so many times it was more curiosity wondering what was in that cave :wink:


And you know what I bet that's exactly it. I think it might just be a mix of his curiosity and just him following me anywhere. I would love to see if he would load with anyone.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The real trick is getting them comfortable when the trailer starts moving. :shock: I always start going short (100 yards) distances working up to longer ones.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow what a good boyvery impressive horse love him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent advice Vida


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ri-Ri stepped on my foot coming off the trailer tonight... ouchie....


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

what a cute guy!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> And you know what I bet that's exactly it. I think it might just be a mix of his curiosity and just him following me anywhere. I would love to see if he would load with anyone.




I'll be right up to load him in my trailer......... :wink:


He trusts you. And you sound...Umm...Not Twitty...but..... SOOOO happy!!! You are head over heals for this one!!!! :lol:


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

Aww, he's absolutely darling. =D


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

cute video!! i think you need to make Cobalt his own fan page :]]]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> cute video!! i think you need to make Cobalt his own fan page :]]]



He does! that's what my signature is :wink::lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Well ... i think you should put a a part that says "People who wish to steal Cobalt!!" and me and farmpony's name should be at the top of the list!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol: thank you, that is very kind  I miss him actually, haven't had a chance to see him all weekend and won't be able to see him for a couple more days; my hours at work just haven't allowed me to be able to go there yet.

Thank you very much for all the kind comments, he is a sweet horse


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

that stinks not being able to see him!! he is such a gorgeous horse! 
and your welcome!! i wish you the best of luck with him ;]


----------

